# Impresora laser color en Linux

## Txema

Buenas, cuánto tiempo ^^

Veréis necesito un poco de consejo con respecto a la adquisición de una impresora láser color, la quiero poner compartida a través del servidor y este, lógicamente, lleva gentoo, así que no quiero comprar una impresora y que luego no funcione, o lo haga a medias, por lo que os pido consejo  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Tienes pensado algún modelo en concreto?

Si no, lo primero sería mirar qué impresoras encuentras en tiendas de tu zona, a un precio razonable, y luego consultar cuáles son compatibles con Linux. No sirve de nada ver en la web una impresora super-mega-chachi que luego no encuentras en ninguna parte.

Fíjate también en el precio de los consumibles, no sólo en el de la impresora. No sea que cuando se gaste el tóner te salga más barato comprar una impresora nueva que tóner de recambio.

----------

## natxoblogg

Además de lo que menciona cpmaster, yo te recomiendo una que esté dentro de esta lista:

www.cups.org/ppd.php?L+I0+T+Q

Todas las impresoras que salen aquí son compatibles, aunque te recomiendo hp, es por ahora la única marca que nunca me ha dado quebraderos de cabeza al configurarla con cups, mira los modelos que salen a ver cuan es el que se ajusta a tus necesidades.

en esta url:

www.cups.org/documentation.php/network.html

tienes como configurar cups para tenerla compartida en remoto. ya nos cuentas.

----------

## Txema

A ver qué os parecen estas:

HP Color LaserJet CP1215

Samsung Laser color CLP-315

Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

La HP CP 1215 necesita un driver plug-in binario no libre. Si es posible, es preferible una impresora que no lo necesite.

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/color_laserjet/hp_color_laserjet_cp1215.html

----------

## Txema

¿Y esta?

HP Color LaserJet CP1515n

----------

## pcmaster

Pues  ésa en la web de hplip dice que no tiene plugin y la recomiendan:

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/color_laserjet/hp_color_laserjet_cp1515n.html

Los tóner duran unas 1400 páginas los de color y 2200 el de negro, según la web de HP:  http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/es/es/ho/WF28a/18972-18972-3328060-3328070-3328070-3422465-3422469.html

----------

